
Report: GM and Waymo lead driverless car race; Tesla lags far behind - shawndumas
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/01/why-analysts-put-gm-and-waymo-far-ahead-of-tesla-in-driverless-car-race/
======
bob_theslob646
The report that the article cites is behind a paywall.

This piece seems like a hit piece on Tesla.

>Navigant actually ranks Tesla dead last, alongside Apple, out of 19
companies.

>The larger problem, though, is that Tesla just doesn't seem to be making
progress as rapidly as others in the industry. Tesla's attention has been
consumed by the extremely slow rollout of the Model 3—Tesla delivered a paltry
1,550 Model 3 vehicles in the fourth quarter of 2017. And Tesla's Autopilot
division lost a number of key engineers and managers last year.

I am not a Tesla fan but Musk's ability to get people to drink the Koolaid is
extremely impressive.

What I mean by this, is that people not only want his product, they are
willing to wait for it, even if it is late and or there hiccups along the way.
His ability to get people to buy into his vision is outstanding.

[1][Jim Chanos: We think Tesla is worth
zero]([https://www.cnbc.com/2017/12/14/jim-chanos-we-think-tesla-
is...](https://www.cnbc.com/2017/12/14/jim-chanos-we-think-tesla-is-worth-
zero.html)) [2][Tesla’s junk bonds are trading under water — and it could
spell trouble for Elon Musk]([https://www.marketwatch.com/story/teslas-junk-
bonds-are-trad...](https://www.marketwatch.com/story/teslas-junk-bonds-are-
trading-under-water-and-it-could-spell-trouble-for-elon-musk-2017-11-10))

